# Gagging/Hacking



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Jinx is in his crate for a nap and he keeps on gagging. I think he might have a piece of Gryff stuck in his throat, but he doesn't want water. Any ideas? I know it's not a piece of food or anything like that. Most of what was in his mouth all morning was Gryff's fur.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Since you just got Jinx and he wasn't feeling well earlier, I don't know what you should be alarmed by or not.

How do we save a dog from choking? I have no idea. Can you open Jinx's mouth and look inside to see if he has something in there? 

Has Gryff ever gagged or hacked like that? Sergio does that sometimes. And at first I thought he was choking and had no idea how to help him. Now when he does it, I know he's just trying to clear his throat/nose, sorta like when a man on the street "scrocks" and then spits, except it's cuter when Sergio does it, and he doesn't spit.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not alarmed at all. He was just rough-housing for an hour.

He's asleep now. I'll see if it has cleared up when he wakes. It sounds like it's annoying him, not hurting him - just like he has a hair stuck in his throat and it tickles.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lizzie does this after a good run or drinking water. I know I have mentioned this here before, but our homeopathic vet says this is a classic side effect from the rabies vaccine. The later stages of rabies causes paralysis of the throat which causes the drooling or foaming as it is described.

Its sad we have to keep giving this vaccine when it has been studied to be effective for at least 7 years.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope you don't but in case you need it -----here is a link to Heimlich Maneuver for Dogs

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1677&aid=3551


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mintchip said:


> I hope you don't but in case you need it -----here is a link to Heimlich Maneuver for Dogs
> 
> http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1677&aid=3551


I keep this taped inside a kitchen cabinet!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

He's fine. He and Gryff are playing...again! It has ben bedlam here. Non-stop action all morning. I don't think I'll ever get anything done again.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Lizzie does this after a good run or drinking water. I know I have mentioned this here before, but our homeopathic vet says this is a classic side effect from the rabies vaccine. The later stages of rabies causes paralysis of the throat which causes the drooling or foaming as it is described.
> 
> Its sad we have to keep giving this vaccine when it has been studied to be effective for at least 7 years.


Sergio was never vaccinated for rabies until last Thursday, February 23. He did the scrocking thing before the rabies vaccination. He doesn't do it all the time. The first time he did it, I thought he was choking, but I was watching him eat his tiny dry dog food.

I really don't think it's cause for alarm for him. People clear their throats and blow their noses, and it's not unhealthy.

Maybe we can get an update on Jinx.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

He's fine. Taking a nap before lunch and play frenzy again. I think whatever was bothering him is gone. I'm sure it was a piece of Gryff's ears or tail.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I would definitely think that a possibility would be Gryff's hair in Jinx mouth. I was continually pulling Augie's hair out of Finn's mouth..... for many months. Finn loved to latch onto his hair. Not as much these days. This should not be a problem in your case, Ivy, since Gryff has short hair, but Augie's long hair would sometimes wrap around Finn's teeth. And a lot of it made it 
through the other end too.

Oops, just noticed you mentioned Gryff's ears and tail. So you might check his mouth if Jinx is hacking and make sure no hair is wrapped around his teeth.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> I keep this taped inside a kitchen cabinet!


Very good idea!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody does this too. I'm sure it's because he eats hair. He's forever chewing at mine and will take it out of the garbage after I've cleaned out my brush if he gets the chance. He eats his own too. Yesterday after combing him I turned my back for a second and he zoomed in and snatched and ate a pile of his hair before I could get to him.


----------

